# Killer Weekend



## Salty dog (Feb 15, 2015)

I would like to take this moment to give my props to all those line cooks, prep cooks, dishwashers etc. who worked their butts off tonight.

Best of luck to you after shift.


----------



## 420layersofdank (Feb 15, 2015)

lus1: AMEN!


----------



## Mrmnms (Feb 15, 2015)

Amateur Night in the dining room or regulars?


----------



## Framingchisel (Feb 15, 2015)

May the force of the knife be with you.


----------



## Salty dog (Feb 15, 2015)

Mrmnms said:


> Amateur Night in the dining room or regulars?



Regulars Friday, strangers on Saturday. 
They cooperated and were well mannered.
And not a single "well done" all weekend!
Set records.


----------



## CoqaVin (Feb 15, 2015)

Valentines Day / new restaurant = bad combo , but we made it through, thats the important part


----------



## Dardeau (Feb 15, 2015)

Valentine's Day/Endymion nearly killed me. Twelve hours in the kitchen followed by fighting parade traffic to get home. I'm not leaving the house today. Tomorrow.... Lundi Gras!


----------



## Adrian (Feb 15, 2015)

'twas busy!


----------



## ramenlegend (Feb 15, 2015)

we were breaking down tenderloins at 9:30 on a saturday night, good times.


----------



## panda (Feb 15, 2015)

gotta love multiple breakfast orders throughout dinner service.


----------



## rdm_magic (Feb 15, 2015)

We got slammed. Wedding, 2 fully booked services at the restaurant, pretty much everyone chose the same thing, ran out of everything all day and spent my time bailing myself and others out of the s***. Another day in paradise.


----------



## Salty dog (Feb 15, 2015)

A couple things I pointed out to the boys......I don't want to be prepping during service, I don't want to see food come back to the kitchen, I don't want incomplete orders in the window and the second that printer stops printing we start working that ticket. (How many times have you seen the ticket waterfall from hell?)


----------



## rdm_magic (Feb 15, 2015)

Nothing came back and everything went out on time.. 2/3 ain't bad!


----------



## Dardeau (Feb 15, 2015)

Yeah, prepping one item during service ****** our whole game. Can't do that and sit 30-40 people every half hour from 11-1030. The difficulty (I can't call it a problem) was that we are closed for the next three days for the holidays so we were playing chicken with running out of stuff and they got us. Those things do make for a downright pleasant service.


----------



## Geo87 (Feb 15, 2015)

Another V day huh! 

Mine wasn't too bad. The dishwasher broke at the start of service and the dishy couldn't really grasp the concept of washing up by hand. 
The FOH were in a state of confusion and didn't call stuff away. Then suddenly called it all away at once. That made it interesting. Still no complaints and nothing sent back so was a relatively good night. 

Oh and the wife was actually awake when I got home this year!


----------



## TurdMuffin (Feb 15, 2015)

We were slow besides this group of 36 engagement party (server took home over 500) because of the weather. Sub zero temps and snow kept people in. But then there was the 3 tables who Paid right around closing time, then sat and chatted for an hour after we closed in what I can only assume was a battle of will to see who could stay longest.


----------



## Miles (Feb 17, 2015)

Busy weekend but smooth. Lots of happy people.


----------

